# Ollie/nollie vs regular jump for ground rotations



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If my vertical were good enough to do a 180 from a planted launch, I would be in the NBA. Jumping like that, I can barely kick my board around 90 degrees to go down hill from a stop. I have to ollie to get any air at all.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

On flatground you should use an ollie because it makes the spin look better, but it is slightly harder. Off jumps, just going off the edge is fine as long as it isn't a huge stepup. For 360/540, an ollie does take away your edge resistance so the spin will be slower and much harder to bring around.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't really feel the need to pop an ollie when doing a flatground 180, it's just as simple as jumping up and twisting around, no biggie, just scoop your legs up and spin around. I used to use a nice ollie for a flatground 360 but I dont do them anymore, they're kinda whack, they never look smooth. It's also not necessary to ollie for most rail tricks either as you jump out towards the rail and not up onto it.


----------

